# Collar query



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

I often pop into the stick shop on New Oxford St in London and notice their sticks generally all have the same collar which appears to be riveted,anyone got any idea how these are made?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

IT LOOKS TO ME THAT THE COLLARS ARE PINNED TO KEEP THEM IN POSITION. THESE PIS ARE BASICALLY A DOMED HEADED NAIL WHERE THE DOMED HEAD IS THE SAME MATRIAL AS THE COLLAR. A COMMONN USE OF THIS TYPE OF PIN IS IN upvc cladding.


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Would it be stainless Steel ? Would you know if it's available pre cut?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't come across these before, look home made


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Me neither, I have never before seen these in the U.K. Maybe have a word with the shopkeeper next time you call in? N.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

stroudmetal made these years ago there just a flat metal strip that you bend around your stick and pin it in place ido not know if they still make them they also made steel tip stick ferruals Dave


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

i have some but all mine are silver and expensive to boot but they do look nice indeed even the pins holding them into the sticks are silver.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

This certainly gives me an idea. The same could be done with copper, brass, or what have you. It takes the worry out of fitting an off size stick to a standard collar. I bet a sheet metal shop could cut you a length of metal to your width of choice.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

7The ones they sold over here were about 5/8" wide chrome plated and as thick as Coke can metal. That's an idea cut up a can. lol Dave


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Collars can enhance the look of sticks but I think most of the time they are used for ease of making the joint twixt topper and shank, specifically if it is a "bark on shank" as the finishing of a natural joint is time consuming with a lot of care not to damage the bark. That's predominantlytyhe use at our stick club.


----------

